# Need advice on a nice mid size chainsaw.



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

I'm want to get a good mid size chainsaw for firewood and possibly for a small chainsaw sawmill. I was thinking somewhere around 18-20". What saws would you guys recommend? A buddy of mine has a big 32" Husky that works great but it's heavier than I want.


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

If your planning on milling you will need power and that means big and heavy.


----------



## fromtheforty (Jan 15, 2011)

I've never owned a Husky so I can't help you there. I have a couple of Stihl's (046 Mag, 036 Pro, 018c) and one Echo CS-600P. I actually prefer my Echo over the Stihls. Its a better starter and has plenty of power. The Echo costs less money as well. My father has some newer Stihls than mine and they don't appear to be as well made as they used to be. I never had any problems with my Stihl's that were not self inflicted but Dad has had some with the newer Stihl's.

Geoff


----------



## Stodg73 (Jul 10, 2012)

65BAJA said:


> I'm want to get a good mid size chainsaw for firewood and possibly for a small chainsaw sawmill. I was thinking somewhere around 18-20". What saws would you guys recommend? A buddy of mine has a big 32" Husky that works great but it's heavier tan I want.


You are asking 2 different questions for the type of saw that you want.

Get a midsized saw either Stihl, Husqvarna(Husky), or another make for cutting firewood.

For the Stihl, any from the 029, 290 to 044, 440 is midsized. 

For the Husqvarna, any in the 55 rancher to 345 area are able to pull up to 20" bars.

Another thind you need to look at is the availability of parts and service.

For milling, you need a bigger saw.

For the Stihl, any from the 044, 440 to the 088, 880 will work.

For the Husqvarna, any of the 371xp to the 3120xp will work.

These bigger, professional grade saws are meant to run 12 hours per day. They have better components and last lots longer, the downsides are they are heavier than what you are wanting.

I run Husqvarna 371xp. 372xp, and a 575xp, these all can run 40" bars with ripping chains for milling, yet I also cut firewood with them. These are professional grade saws ane weigh about 12-17 lbs without a bar and chain. I also use a 345 for cutting limbs off as it is lighter and easier to swing around.

Hope this helps.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I bought my old man a 290, the new version of the 029. He's in his mid 60's and heats with wood. Until this fall he was using an 025 but it died, hence the new 290. He loves it. For an older fellow the saw has good power in a lightweight package, so it cuts anything he wants for firewood but doesn't wear him out doing it. According to the dealer, that is the most popular saw he sells because of it's power to weight ratio. Still comfortable to use, and strong enough for any normal personal use.


----------

